# EA set to aquire Bioware



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 15, 2007)

found this to be really surprising as I never thought Bioware would sell out like this and to top that off its EA the one company that seems to be able to destroy anything they touch. I suspect this is so that Bioware will have the cash they need to develop their new MMO which they have not announced a title for yet or even what it will be about. However they did offer one other piece of news and that was that Bioware and Lucasarts have entered into an agreement to produce another project together, like they did when they made Knight of the Old Republic Star Wars game. All I can say about that is, too bad for SOE because I thnk the writing is on the wall for that Star Wars game...cya! heh

here are some links...

EA purchase of Bioware discussion at Bioware forums: http://forums.bioware.com/viewtopic.htm ... 2&forum=41

Lucasarts and Bioware announcement: http://forums.bioware.com/viewtopic.htm ... 1&forum=41


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 15, 2007)

EA is not just set to acquire Bioware, they already have, along with Pandemic Studios. As for the question of whether or not Bioware games will retain the quality associated with previous titles, I don't think you have much to worry about. I'm not a huge fan of EA myself, but that has more to do with their business practices; they're still developing some solid games and as a publisher they're putting money into the pockets of many developers who are in need of the assistance.

EA is like the Don King of video games; despite some rather sketchy business habits they're still delivering good entertainment to the consumer.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 15, 2007)

Man I can't wait for KotOR3. Why it has taken so long is just confusing. It is a guaranteed best seller.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 15, 2007)

You'll have to play some Mass Effect for your fix


----------



## Cayal (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't have a 360.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't worry. Mass Effect 2 and 3 will probably come out on multiple platforms now that EA have acquired BioWare.  Expect them to run at 12fps in 480i, though. 

Talking about EA - I'm annoyed. *The Orange Box *doesn't come out until the 14th December for PS3... two months after the 360 and PC versions.  I blame Valve and EA.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 16, 2007)

You'd be right there. I forgot where I read it, but Valve said the delay was caused by the EA UK team heading up the simultaneous development. I hope by the time Episode 3 hits the market they get these kinds of kinks worked out.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 16, 2007)

What I want to know is why, in the name of all that is coded, is EA doing the PS3 port of a _Valve_ game?!


----------



## Cayal (Nov 17, 2007)

Value make it. EA publish it.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 17, 2007)

In this case both Valve and EA make it, as development of the PS3 version is being handled by an EA team.


----------

